# sobrecalentamiento de placas intel integradas



## Misha (Abr 18, 2006)

Saludos a todos los integrantes, los temas que tocan son muy interesantes y utiles, es por eso que decide entrar en el foro.

El problema es el siguiente: parece ser que la tarjeta madre Intel. que tiene integrados v,r,s; no recuerdo el modelo, se sobrecalienta y aparce un mesanje de problema termico, y se apaga, y probado el procesador, la fuente y hasta la pila del bios, pero no tienen problema, algun compañero me dijo que podria ser la configuracion  del bios en su memoria, pero la he probado y nada.....

quisiera por favor si alguien tiene algun dato de como puedo solucionar el problema me ayude por favor.....


un gran abraso a todos 
ADIOS....


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 18, 2006)

A cuanto te figura la temperatura del micro en el BIOS ?


----------



## krin36 (May 3, 2006)

el problema basicamente puede ser uno; le falta un culer o tambien llamado bentilador.
Podria ser el del procesador o el de la torre.
Notabserve si los condensadores de la board no estan inflados, osea quemados ya que en ocasiones estos producen dañitos asi por el estilo.


----------

